

Steve Blank - VCs Should Be Startup CEOs - dorkitude
http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2013/01/22/vcs-should-be-startup-ceos/

======
scottbartell
Yes, startup CEOs will have a better understanding of the problems that a
startup faces. Breakthrough.

~~~
tdr
Entrepreneurship is learned by doing it.

Investment is diversification-driven.

Put these 2 things together and you minimize a lot of risk.

